# Suggest computer modding websites



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for computer modding projects, so please post your favourite computer modding websites/projects.

Thank You


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 27, 2012)

a little self service on google will be appreciated. 

you can try Instructables. it has mods on all things man made. almost all.

and it would have been useful to post which part you are modding.


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> a little self service on google will be appreciated.
> 
> and it would have been useful to post which part you are modding.



+1.

A lot of things can be modded. And a lot of sites have something or the other related to modding.
If you browse through this forum, you might even get to see the pics (+ info) of modded cabinets among other things.

Try bitfenix for some modding accessories.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing in India.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Nothing in India.



hahhaaha!!
well said.

just google it, OP, have a bit of imagination. 

what you can expect to find :
1. instructions that dont make sense
2. mods which are not suitable for indians
3. mods which look good on paper, but suck irl
4. free advice

what you wont find :
1. proper step by step procedures
2. blueprints of plans
3. good advice


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> hahhaaha!!
> well said.
> 
> just google it, OP, have a bit of imagination.
> ...


hahahahhha correct man !!!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Nothing in India.





doomgiver said:


> hahhaaha!!
> well said.
> 
> just google it, OP, have a bit of imagination.
> ...



lol.. 

@OP: stick with waht your brain says and go your way on modding.. most of the instructions on foreign sites will need lathes, dremel tools, gas cutters bla bla bla...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2012)

> stick with waht your brain says and go your way on modding.. most of the instructions on foreign sites will need lathes, dremel tools, gas cutters bla bla bla...



I truely believe those tools aren't a necessity, when you get an idea from such sites and IF you have a good imaginative power you can make your way around with virtually any tool. Of course you definitally need a drill to make hole in plexiglass.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 17, 2012)

modding is a *EXPENSIVE* hobby

mnpctech.com


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 17, 2012)

give a visit to bit-tech.net.go to forums you will find hell lot of project logs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> give a visit to bit-tech.net.go to forums you will find hell lot of project logs.



Yeah, already on my home-page  Its a fabulous site.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I truely believe those tools aren't a necessity, when you get an idea from such sites and IF you have a good imaginative power you can make your way around with virtually any tool. Of course you definitally need a drill to make hole in plexiglass.



i second that. 
_but tell me how you will do precision jobs on sheet metal without and metal working tools and a basic knowledge in metal working?_

and have you tried cutting plexiglass with common hacksaws??


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i second that.
> _but tell me how you will do precision jobs on sheet metal without and metal working tools and a basic knowledge in metal working?_
> 
> and have you tried cutting plexiglass with common hacksaws??


I did and i regret it LOL


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> have you tried cutting plexiglass with common hacksaws??



No I haven't, but if you encounter a situation where you require a precision job on a piece of plexiglass, you can think of alternatives (as in material or method). And I say again, there ARE some cases where there's no alternative if you want the job to be neat.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2012)

and what will be your substitute to plexiglass?

if say i want to make some mounting holes on the cabinet sheet metal sides. the mounting screws WILL need precision drilling with the exact drill bits. and i'm not even talking about the air intake holes...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2012)

Modding is not worth it unless you have large amounts of cash to burn and/or have the skill.. If we are talking about a cabinet, just get something like NZXT Tempest or something and forget about modding


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Modding is not worth it unless you have large amounts of cash to burn and/or have the skill.. If we are talking about a cabinet, just get something like NZXT Tempest or something and forget about modding



that is not a correct solution too.. with the *right kind of tools*, even a relatively cheap case like the Elite 311 can be made to perform like a high priced cab. if you lived in US, you may have been able to borrow these tools from neighbours, but in india.. 

and the thing about modding is mainly DIY. after you put some brains and sweat into something, the kind of pride that you get when you see it working correctly cant be compared to anyhting..


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2012)

*



			and/or have the skill
		
Click to expand...

*
Read my post completely


----------

